# Surly Nice Rack Question



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm trying to find a tail light I can use with the rear Nice Rack. I can't put one on the seatpost because my panniers block it. Is there one that can screw into the hole on the back of the rack? Maybe one with an attachment I can zip tie through the hole?

I have a couple different ones that mount to seaposts but none that I can mount to 10mm tubing.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Many have clips that slide/snap into place on the back of the light where you might be able to drill into the clip for mounting or tie-wrapping. Don't have any brand names or models to refer you to though. You could also, if you're into a more industrial look, mount a round reflector which has mounting flanges. Or find one of these someplace: https://images.andale.com/f2/115/106/3561856/1100059881371_reflector_gulco_2_14in_no_stick.jpg
Of couse there are always considerations to consider: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/reflectors.html

This could be rigged to work: https://www.cateye.com/sites/cateye/upload/products/271-og.jpg

Or do something Phred-like: https://www.phred.org/~alex/pictures/bikes/trekroad/taillight.jpg

And then there's this option: https://www.bgcycles.com/images/taillight_bike.jpg

Lots of possibilities. Hope this helps in some way.

Mike.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I have this light mounted to the rear of my rack. It has a hole in the back so you can attach it with a bolt. many rear lights will have this hole. Go to a shop to check them out. 

I like this one because it is a reflector as well as a light.

http://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/268


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I went out to where I had it locked up and took a couple pics. You can see in the first one the performance rack I use has a piece of metal strap that bolts to the top of the rack and curves down behind the rack. In the second pic, you can see the back of the light and how the bolt goes through the strap and into the light.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

The ones I saw at the shop had the piece that mounts to a seatpost and then the light slid into the clip on that.

The Surly rack has the hole mounted horzontally on the rear tube
looks kinda like this -----------0------------

One that uses a reflector mount like pictured above would be sweet.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

daveIT said:


> The ones I saw at the shop had the piece that mounts to a seatpost and then the light slid into the clip on that.
> 
> The Surly rack has the hole mounted horzontally on the rear tube
> looks kinda like this -----------0------------
> ...


I was wondering what it had back there. In that case, some lights (many lights--both of mine have this) have a hole where you can put a coarse-threaded screw. Use a couple of curved-on-one-side brake mounting washers, and a lock washer and you should be golden.


----------

